# Pieces of feces flying out of cat's bum! Help!



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

My Persian hates being groomed and although I brush him parts of him have gotten really matted. Now I notice that he has mattes around his bum and that there are huge great chunks of feces impacted in it. When he runs, little balls of feces fall out and land on the floor, in my bed, on the sofa etc. I got a pair of scissors and tried to cut out the clumps but he went nuts and just kept trying to bite the scissors and then ran away. I decided to bathe him but he just jumps out of the kitchen sink or my bath. I filled a bucket with water and put him in and he jumped right out and ran away. What the *** do I do? My darling Persian is turning into a feces-caked dreadlocked creature. He's sort of like one of those crusty hippies you sometimes see at festivals except he's a cat. 
I could call a groomer but will they want to deal with a poo-covered cat who's afraid of water? I could get him shaved but wouldn't he just bite the clippers? Please help!
_Edit by Zalenisa, cool the swearing please._


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

I'd call a groomer. It's not like they haven't dealt with cat poop and cats who hate being groomed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Others have resorted to having the fur around the back end trimmed, so it doesn't stick when the cat goes #2.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree. I have to keep one of my cats bums trim for the same kind of problem. If you are having trouble grooming him anywhere, I'd get him a lion cut and start again.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, a periodic "sanitary cut" is just the thing for your kitty. If your kitty is matted in many places, poor thing, then you'll have to get a full lion cut first, then maintain with a sanitary cut. Sure the groomer/vet will take your kitty with poopy butt and all, that's what they're there for.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have 1 long hair cat of my 4. I don't keep his back area trimmed, but occasionally he does get something matted or stuck there. When he does I just clip it out.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

I used to work at Petsmart and you could see the groomers working on the dogs and cats. Usually what they'd do is two people would work on a cat, especially if it's one to be shaved. So, while one person holds the cat down, the other shaves away. They usually hold it by the back of the neck and will talk to it, pet it, whatever. I had been told by them that when a cat is upset/nervous/scared, they will sometimes pass gas (or something similar). In other words, the groomers have seen it all. I'd recommend a lion cut, too. The groomers should be more than happy to take care of your cat.

I remember one customer brought his cat in like every 2 mths. or so. The hair under the armpits would mat as the cat walked, so no amount of brushing helped that problem.


----------

